# Any Hyatt ROFR Activity?



## DAman (Aug 13, 2013)

I have been following the thread about recent Marriott ROFR activity. Has Hyatt, to anyone's knowledge, been using it?


----------



## lizap (Sep 9, 2013)

ROFR waived for High Sierra 2 BR penthouse 1880 points at $7k.


----------



## DAman (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks. Thought it would be good to keep track of their use/not use of ROFR.

FYI-This is a beautiful property.  Spent Easter week 2012 there.  I was happy to hear they are removing the jacuzzi tubs from the master bedrooms.  The extra space will be nice.


----------



## redwingfan (Sep 10, 2013)

*Hyatt ROFR*

Hyatt Sierra Lodge 1400 points for $2,000 passed
Hyatt Pinon Pointe 1880 points for $4,000 passed
Both of these passed last week.


----------



## herillc (Sep 20, 2013)

Piñon pointe 1880 points eoy $1500 passed rofr


----------



## wilma (Dec 11, 2013)

how many days does hyatt get to respond to ROFR?


----------



## rtf2017 (Dec 12, 2013)

Highlands Inn, $5000, 2200 points, passed In November


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Any recent info on Hyatt ROFR, particularly Key West ?



Thank you,
Jeanne


----------



## SunandFun83 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Two weeks passed two more pending*

I passé ROFR Pinon Point 2,000 points $6,000 and 1,880 for $5,000.  Will let you know in April about pending purchase


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 22, 2014)

SunandFun83 said:


> I passé ROFR Pinon Point 2,000 points $6,000 and 1,880 for $5,000.  Will let you know in April about pending purchase



  This is good to know. May I ask where did you buy ?

  If my deal goes through, I'll post here.

  Thanks a bunch !


----------



## herillc (Mar 22, 2014)

Pinon pointe annual 1880 points, $3500 passed rofr


----------



## herillc (Mar 22, 2014)

I bought mine directly from an owner.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks. This is encouraging.

It's been two weeks and Hyatt hasn't rendered a decision on the ROFR, but the sales agent said that it's been taking a month.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 11, 2014)

Passed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

30 days !


----------



## IreneLF (Apr 11, 2014)

Yay !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 11, 2014)

IreneLF said:


> Yay !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



  Thanks !!! We are going to reunite the St John group here, hopefully.


----------

